#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Copiar arquivos do linux para o windows

## tirafa

ola, estou na seguinte situaçao. Estava com linux(ubuntu) em um hd e windows em outro. fiz backup de tudo que tinha no windows no hd do linux, formatei o hd com windows e reinstalei o windows nele, agora nao consigo gravar os arquivos no hd do windows, alguem pode ajudar?

----------


## Magnun

O Ruindows não entende ext3. A MS ta prometendo que o novo windows Seven vai ter suporte nativo a ext3. Mas nunca se sabe...

Por isso criaram ferramentas pra fazer isso no windows, como o fs-driver. Aqui tem 2 tutoriais de como utilizá-lo;
Acessando partições do Linux pelo Windows
[Dicas-L] Mapeando partições Ext2 e Ext3 no Windows

Qualquer dúvida posta ai...

----------


## Kazanova

Bom se eu entendi vc quer fazer um compartilhamento de dados entre o linux e o windows...
se for isso é muito facil, facil facil nao é.......
la vai....
primeiro vc vai no seu linux em adicionar/remover aplicacoes...
escreve la ntfs...
e baixa, depois disso vai em aplicativos=sistemas=ferramentas de configuracao ntfs
e la seleciona ativar suporte a escrita a dispositivos interno....
¨interno para o compartilhamento de dois sistemas operacionais um windows e o linux¨
¨o outro é o externo na situacao de vc conectar um hd externo com configuracoes do windows¨
Depois disso vai em meu computador vc notara que vai ter um disco rigido a mais esse é o disco do windows...

ta agora vai la no windows temos que criar uma pasta onde ficara os dados para ser compartilhados....
vai no windows em arquivos de programas e cria uma pasta com qualquer nome....

depois no linux vai em meu computador e entra no disco no criado ¨no meu caso SQ004719V04¨ la entra em Program Files, dentro de program files vai estar a pasta que vc criou no linux...
Agora é só compartilhar as informacoes.......
Ou copiar tudo do windows pro linux ou vice versa...
Espero ter ajdado....
Se nao conseguir me manda uma mensage que eu te ajudo...
blz.....
 :Party:

----------

